
Immersion - how focused young video-game players can be - paulsb
http://video.nytimes.com/video/2008/11/21/magazine/1194833565213/immersion.html
======
paulsb
The girl with no emotion cracks me up.

~~~
cesart
It's even funnier that it's set to rap music. Hah.

